# Whats the best blade setup for my atv



## hemiofforad (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a 2004 Honda rancher 350 4wd. It has a 2500 lb winch on it. I am looking at getting a blade for it. What do i all need and where can i get a good deal on one.....any good websites? let me know thanks


----------



## Lovethebizz (Jan 23, 2007)

Go to www.mooseutilities.com


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

I have ran my 68'' V blade on a 350 2 wheel drive rancher before. Currently that v blade is on a 400 rancher at 4x4, but a 60'' straight blade is on the 2 wheel drive one and it works dang good. The 350 is made for work, unlike the 400 but it still gets the job done.wesport

ive had good luck with the cycle country straight blade, Hit a snow pile goin down road at 50 mph (middle of heavy snow storm and couldnt see a bit) and it spun me around 3 times, and to my suprise never bent a thing. so i'll recomend them
Matt


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

If you go straight blade or County don't make the same mistake I did, get a steel mold board the plastic board is too light and doesn't cut that well. I added about 50#'s to the blade to get it to cut decently. Come spring my wear bar will be wasted so I'm considering going to a grader blade and getting rid of the 50#'s of dead weight.


----------



## Rick-wy (Feb 8, 2008)

g.moore;511463 said:


> If you go straight blade or County don't make the same mistake I did, get a steel mold board the plastic board is too light and doesn't cut that well. I added about 50#'s to the blade to get it to cut decently. Come spring my wear bar will be wasted so I'm considering going to a grader blade and getting rid of the 50#'s of dead weight.


I like the idea of a 50 # weight. What kind of plow do you have? How do you lift the plow with a 50# weight on it?

Rick


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

buy a tractor plow and I will fab one up for ya. bring it over lol.


----------

